# RAM quality



## abacusperi (Jun 23, 2011)

Please anybody tell me which are reliable RAMs avaible in market.I am not asking for popular brands but brand which is cheap but good quality.How is Zion RAM???


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 23, 2011)

Have not Used them nor my friends.

Transcend is also cheap and good. I am using it for last 3 years or so and no probs so far.


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2011)

Kingston, Corsair value RAMs.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 23, 2011)

go for Kingston if you want cheap and reliable. You can also go for transcend, I'm using it for 3 or more years, no problems so far.


----------



## Zapper (Jun 23, 2011)

How much Ram you want and what is your budget.


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 23, 2011)

I and also many of my friends friends are using ZION RAM'S and without any problem.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 23, 2011)

But I see that zion is generally expensive, priced higher than corsair


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2011)

abacusperi said:


> Please anybody tell me which are reliable RAMs avaible in market.I am not asking for popular brands but brand which is cheap but good quality.How is Zion RAM???



go for 
any of these cheap & good brands

Transcend,Hynix or Kingston


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, ZION is not cheaper, but expensive. *Good things always comes at a premium.*


----------

